# Comic and Fantasy art icon Moebius has passed away



## AZimmer23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, Jean Giraud finally lost a long battle with bad health. He was 73, way too young if you ask me.

For those not familiar, here's a sample:

[Actually, I would love to put up a sample but I don't have enough posts yet] 

Search Google images. There's plenty.

RIP.


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 10, 2012)

I saw a documentary about him a few years back, and then bought a collection called Arzarch. He was certainly one of the more original artists. And yes, 73 is too young these days.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 10, 2012)

I knew him as Moebius from his contributions to _Heavy Metal_ magazine. Jean Giraud's graphic tale ARZACH was an inspiration for one of the stories in the animated movie _Heavy Metal _(Taarna).

I watched a few French documetaries highlighting Jean's work, from his early days drawing a western series called _Blueberry_, and wonderful Native American Indian art, to some of his later work including Marvel Comics _Silver Surfer_ series which he won an award for.

Indeed he had his own unique style of art, I will miss him too.

Rest in peace Moebius.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 11, 2012)

*Moebius*

RIP Jean Giraud AKA Moebius. 1938-2012. My favourite Bande Desinee artist by a mile.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Moebius*


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Moebius*


----------



## The Judge (Mar 11, 2012)

Two separate threads merged, in case anyone's confused.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 12, 2012)

an exceptional artist. RIP.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not overly familiar with his work, but i've known of him for a long time. RIP Moebius.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 12, 2012)

I was really saddened by this news, i have only read his art in Blueberry and seen little of his other works.   He is one of those rare,original comic artist that make the comic book art look like real art.

73 is way too young these days.  Selfishly you want the legends to live longer.


----------



## Freelancer (Mar 13, 2012)

Sad news. His arts and designs influenced me a lot in the past, i.e.: Time Masters.


----------



## spiderman98396 (Apr 5, 2012)

sad to see him go he was a very talented artist


----------



## Starbeast (Apr 7, 2012)

*As I mentioned earlier, the late great Moebius,*
*has illustrated for Marvel Comic's SILVER SURFER.*​


----------

